# I Won My 2nd MMA Fight Woooooo



## ace (Jan 30, 2004)

On Jan.  24, 2004 I steped my 1st Time in the cadge
for my 2nd Mixed Martial Arts fight.

The Event was The Extreme Fighting Challenge #6
My fight was 2nd in the Evening.

To Make a long story shot in the 2nd round
I got both hooks in flatend him out , at 1st
I tryed to Choke but i was Runing short on Time.
so i just striking the sides of is face with lefts & rights
he taped with 10 seconds left on the clock.\\

For Mor detail U can read my post on Martial Arts planet
Titeld Extreme Fighting Challenge 6 I won My fight wooooooooooo :asian: 

I was give a Trophy as light weight Champ
I thought it was a great night for Me .

I am now 2-0 in MMA  Both Wins Via Submisson
The 1st was a Leg Lock & the 2nd by Strikes :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 30, 2004)

Primo, I know you said you were a lightweight, but what weight class are you competing in? congrats on your upcoming fatherhood.


----------



## ace (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old Tiger _
> *Primo, I know you said you were a lightweight, but what weight class are you competing in? congrats on your upcoming fatherhood. *



I weigh 155 tho Joe(the Guy i fought) was 162

& Thank U it was Fun & Tuff


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, congratulations. Glad you did well and weren't injured. You know what I always say..."anyone who gets on the mat or in the ring is never a loser."  Don't forget to throw that thai round kick off his jab...


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old Tiger _
> *Well, congratulations. Glad you did well and weren't injured. You know what I always say..."anyone who gets on the mat or in the ring is never a loser."  Don't forget to throw that thai round kick off his jab...    *




Thank U again. If im mistaken im sorry.
If so lets get in Touch.

Primo.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 31, 2004)

Congratulations Ace!


How is your wife and Child to be ?


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Thank U again. If im mistaken im sorry.
> If so lets get in Touch.
> 
> Primo. *



No, Primo. This is Boyd


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old Tiger _
> *No, Primo. This is Boyd *



Boyd Was Upppppppppppppppppppp
How have Uuuuuuuuuuuu Been.

We got to get together. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2004)

Thank U Rich & Arnisador.

On another Good note They Have Decided 
To Give Out Belts in The Next Event & im the # 1 seed 
In The Light Weight Div.

We shal see how everything goes 
There are still many things to talk about.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Boyd Was Upppppppppppppppppppp
> How have Uuuuuuuuuuuu Been.
> 
> We got to get together. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: *



sounds good my man. You can check out www.groundfight.com to see what I have been up to lately. Keep in touch.


----------



## redfang (Jan 31, 2004)

Congratulations on your win.


----------



## ace (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old Tiger _
> *sounds good my man. You can check out www.groundfight.com to see what I have been up to lately. Keep in touch. *



Asome Boyd I Love it


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2004)

Primo's baby popped out last night


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 5, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Old Tiger (Feb 5, 2004)

congrats primo and mrs. primo! Name? sex? weight? (for the child, primo...not you  )


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2004)

little girl 6 pounds 6 ounces not sure on the name he told me before she was born but I forgot.   Plus knowing Primo he named her after a fighter at the last minute lol


----------



## Mathusula2 (Feb 6, 2004)

Primo,
    My congrats on everything... the baby, the win... everything!!  I'm glad to hear everything is well...


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 6, 2004)

ACE...congrats again Primo.

Mathusula...Mikey,,,how goes it!?

Hey dude, keep your PM box open. I have been meaning to send  you something, when I can dig it up!


----------



## ace (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *ACE...congrats again Primo.
> 
> Mathusula...Mikey,,,how goes it!?
> ...


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

Congratulations man, keep on winning & good luck in the future.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 28, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> :cheers:


 artyon:


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> On Jan. 24, 2004 I steped my 1st Time in the cadge
> for my 2nd Mixed Martial Arts fight.
> 
> The Event was The Extreme Fighting Challenge #6
> ...


Congratulations, I want to compete in MMA but I need to be older I think. How old are you?


----------



## JDenz (Jun 27, 2004)

In most states you need to be 18, sometimes 21 depending on the venue.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> In most states you need to be 18, sometimes 21 depending on the venue.


Got 2 1/2 more years to go.


----------



## ace (Jun 28, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Got 2 1/2 more years to go.



Nows The Time to do Your Home Work..
To Compete in MMA U have to realy want it & go
after it with all your HEART.

There are going to be people along the way
who will tell U U can't or should Not .

Only U know if it's for U If MMA is what U want Go after it 

Make Sure U know The Ground Game SUBMISSONS , Takedowns, How to Sprawl,, G "n" P


Make Sure U can Stand & Fight or at least Weather the Storm.
Cardio is very important, Diet should be taken seriously at 
least during Training  for the fight.

U are only as good as the People U train With
seek people who are better Wether There Beter in 
Wrestling , BJJ , Shoot Fighting , Boxing ,,,,......


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 28, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> Nows The Time to do Your Home Work..
> To Compete in MMA U have to realy want it & go
> after it with all your HEART.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks alot for the advice.


----------



## ace (Jun 28, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks alot for the advice.



No Problem I started out with a DREAM as well.


----------



## JDenz (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't forget the Dr.Pepper


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 28, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> No Problem I started out with a DREAM as well.


Cool, but I am going to make this dream into a reality.


----------

